# Edition Silvertrust



## Klavierspieler

Has anyone ever used this edition? What's it like? Are the covers ugly? Is the print easy to read? Anything out of the ordinary one should know? Do they fall apart after the first reading? Are the spines stiff as boards so that you can't lay it flat on your desk (viz. Peters)? 

There's a few obscure pieces I'm kinda thinking about picking up from them, but I can't seem to find any kind of review of their company and their work.


----------



## Portamento

Klavierspieler said:


> Has anyone ever used this edition? What's it like? Are the covers ugly? Is the print easy to read? Anything out of the ordinary one should know? Do they fall apart after the first reading? Are the spines stiff as boards so that you can't lay it flat on your desk (viz. Peters)?
> 
> There's a few obscure pieces I'm kinda thinking about picking up from them, but I can't seem to find any kind of review of their company and their work.


The covers are most definitely ugly, but the rest of it is all fine and dandy for personal use.


----------



## Quartetfore

Portamento said:


> The covers are most definitely ugly, but the rest of it is all fine and dandy for personal use.


I look at the site several times a month for back round information, and just general interest. Its not a a place for detailed reviews.


----------



## Quartettspieler

We are not agreeing with the poster who wrote that the Edition Silvertrust covers are not nice. We have purchased several string quartets for our performance library and we think the old German covers are very attractive and they are bringing back the look of times past when the works were first published.


----------



## Pugg

Quartettspieler said:


> We are not agreeing with the poster who wrote that the Edition Silvertrust covers are not nice. We have purchased several string quartets for our performance library and we think the old German covers are very attractive and they are bringing back the look of times past when the works were first published.


Good to see you dare take a firm stand, keep up the good work and welcome to Talk Classical.


----------



## CHuebner2

I have to caution anybody against ordering from Edition Silvertrust. We ordered several pieces which had pages missing, viola-parts suddenly showing up in the oboe part, parts assembled in the wrong order etc. 
completely unacceptable, if you ask me. As far as the “look” of the music - looks like somebody with a printer put that stuff together in a home office.


----------



## Quartettspieler

Our quartett since five years have purchased 8 string quartetts from them. One of these had a problem like what you described. We called them and told of the problem. They sent us a new copy the next day. It was fine. I talked to one of the owners. They are a small business not a big company like Henle or Peters, a family of three, father son daughter. Two violinists and cellist. One profi two amateur. They reprint old unavailable editions and also notate music with software for new editions but not so much. We were surprised they do not print on A3 paper like we do in Europe. They said it is not a size easily found in the US where they are but it is similar and works fine on the music stand. All in all, we have been pleased with the service and happy to be able to obtain quartetts we could find nowhere else and the prices are very good.


----------

